# Seiko Date Question



## Chris_Dixon (Jan 3, 2008)

I've been reading this post which talks about dual language date wheels.

I've got a Seiko 7009-8150 but try as I might I cannot get it to switch to English. Any ideas?










Picture from origional advert, hope that's ok.


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2008)

One possibility is that it might not have English as an option on the wheel.

If you ever want to take it apart, have a look at


----------



## Chris_Dixon (Jan 3, 2008)

catflem said:


> One possibility is that it might not have English as an option on the wheel.


Great link, thanks. It does have the english as when it passes 12 the english comes up for about 5 minutes before it flicks back to the french.


----------



## eelblady (Sep 6, 2006)

Chris_Dixon said:


> catflem said:
> 
> 
> > One possibility is that it might not have English as an option on the wheel.
> ...


Not wearing my 7009 today, but IIRC the quick-set day function works by (when the crown is fully in) pushing the crown in. You should the be able to select the english day of your choice. If that doesn't work, reply back and I will check mine tonight.


----------



## Chris_Dixon (Jan 3, 2008)

eelblady said:


> Not wearing my 7009 today, but IIRC the quick-set day function works by (when the crown is fully in) pushing the crown in. You should the be able to select the english day of your choice. If that doesn't work, reply back and I will check mine tonight.


Magic. I'd never thought of pushing the crown in. I can finally understand the day again  Thanks.


----------



## eelblady (Sep 6, 2006)

Chris_Dixon said:


> eelblady said:
> 
> 
> > Not wearing my 7009 today, but IIRC the quick-set day function works by (when the crown is fully in) pushing the crown in. You should the be able to select the english day of your choice. If that doesn't work, reply back and I will check mine tonight.
> ...


Glad I could help


----------

